# Sadie ate xylitol gum!



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I cannot believe this happened. I feel absolutely sick inside. Last night Sadie got xylitol gum out of the trash and ate it. I had just thrown it away - about 4 to 5 pieces already chewed, and the trash can was full, so it was a the top. I have the tallest trash can I could find, but when it's full, they can sometimes grab things at the edge. Since the can was full and this was at the top, I was about to change the bag when Sadie started scratching at the sun room door to go potty, so I took her out first. She missed the pad a little bit (she doesn't always have the best aim!), so I was in the sun room cleaning that up and she had come back in. When I went in the kitchen to throw away the pad, she was beside the trash can chewing on the paper the gum had been folded up in and the gum was gone!

I panicked, knowing that xylitol is poisonous to dogs! I immediately gave her a teaspoon of peroxide and got on the phone with the emergency vet. They said to wait 5 minutes and if she hadn't thrown up, then give her another teaspoon of peroxide. After 5 minutes, she hadn't thrown up, so I gave her more and called them back. They said to make her drink some water and that should activate the peroxide. I did but still nothing happened, so they told me to call the animal poison control. The woman at the poison control restated the dangers of xylitol and said to give her the peroxide a 3rd time. I did, but she still wouldn't throw up. At this point I'm getting frantic, so I called the ER vet back to let them know I was on my way, and the receptionist acted like there was no need to come in and said the only thing to worry about was a drop in her blood sugar, and if that happened the signs would be easy to see and then I could bring her in! :shocked: I told her I would feel better to bring her in right away anyway.

When I got there I was hoping they would give her something to induce vomiting right away, but the vet said the xylitol would have been absorbed within 30 minutes, and by that time it had already been 45. So I asked if they would give her IV fluids to flush her system, and she said no, they would just draw her blood every hour to check her blood sugar and also check her liver. I remember when something similar happened with another member on SM, and their vet gave the dog IV fluids for 24 hours to flush the system. Shouldn't this vet have done that? 

Anyway, the initial blood work showed that her blood sugar and liver were normal, but I had to leave her there overnight to be monitored. I called to check on her at 2:00 A.M. and they said her blood was still normal. She was the only dog there last night, so they said she was sitting up with all of them watching T.V.!  

I picked her up at 6:30 A.M. when they closed, and they said to bring her to my regular vet as soon as he opened. I brought her home and gave her breakfast, then brought her to my regular vet at 8:00 A.M. He took her blood again, and this time her blood sugar had dropped a bit.  It's still in the normal range, but he wants to monitor her for the day just to be safe. He said he wouldn't worry quite as much if it were a large dog, but with her size (5 1/2 pounds) there's more of a risk. He also said there is a danger of a blockage from the gum (he said he just had to do surgery on a dog for that very reason), so she'll have to be watched for that as well. :smcry: I'm going to bring her lunch up there this afternoon at 1:00, and he said to bring along some pumpkin as well. If we can get enough fiber in her then it's more likely the gum will pass.

I just can't believe this has happened! I always try to be SO careful with anything containing xylitol because I know it can be toxic to them. I feel like I failed her in the worst possible way. I am just sick. If only I had changed the trash before she had a chance to get to it! :smilie_tischkante: I didn't even want to post this because I feel like the worst mommy in the world...but maybe this can serve as a warning for others to always be EXTREMELY CAREFUL with anything containing xylitol.

Hopefully the fact that it had already been chewed will lessen the danger, but there's still the risk of a blockage.

Please keep little Sadie in your prayers that the gum will pass and she won't have any blood sugar or liver issues because of this. rayer: 

One thing's for sure - I am going today to get a taller trash can! I got the tallest one I could find at the time, but there has to be a bigger one I can find somewhere.

I'll update after I've seen the vet again this afternoon.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh< Allison! Prayers and love for you and sweet Sadie baby...I am so sorry this happened but accidents happen..Please do not beat yourself up. Love you and praying all works out well for you both. Please keep us updated. x0x0x0 N


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If Sadie got already chewed gum from the trash I would guess most of the Xylitol was
gone. That's probably why her blood levels stayed good. These little rascals can scare
us to death sometimes. I'm glad she's doing okay.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG!! I will keep her and you in my prayers. :hugging:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying for you and Sadie!!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear she got into the trash and ate the gum. I hope she is ok. :grouphug: I was thinking though that maybe you could get one of those trashcans with the flaps. You have to step on a lever to open it. We have one at work, and its at least 3 feet tall, and you REALLY have to apply pressure with your foot to open it. That might be an option that would be safer than a regular open trashcan.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and Marsha praying for Sadie!!!
Please let us know how it's going.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OMG I PRAY SHE IS O.K .. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope she passes it soon! Jack gobbled up some chewing gum once when I was walking him at the park. He ended up passing it the next day. It was a bright yellow piece, so I was able to identify it easily. I'm praying that Sadie will pass it sooner than later!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying for sweet girl Sadie. You too, Mommy. Hope Susie's ok as well, she must feel something's amiss.
xoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Sadie in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Mar 4 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738710


> Oh< Allison! Prayers and love for you and sweet Sadie baby...I am so sorry this happened but accidents happen..Please do not beat yourself up. Love you and praying all works out well for you both. Please keep us updated. x0x0x0 N[/B]


Thank you, Nanci. :grouphug: I keep going over the "if only's" in my mind, but I guess that doesn't do any good at this point.


QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 4 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738719


> If Sadie got already chewed gum from the trash I would guess most of the Xylitol was
> gone. That's probably why her blood levels stayed good. These little rascals can scare
> us to death sometimes. I'm glad she's doing okay.[/B]


That's what I'm hoping - that since it was already chewed, most of the xylitol was already gone. rayer: 

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Mar 4 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738726


> So sorry to hear she got into the trash and ate the gum. I hope she is ok. :grouphug: I was thinking though that maybe you could get one of those trashcans with the flaps. You have to step on a lever to open it. We have one at work, and its at least 3 feet tall, and you REALLY have to apply pressure with your foot to open it. That might be an option that would be safer than a regular open trashcan.[/B]


Thank you so much for the suggestion. I used to have a trash can with a lid, but it was lightweight plastic and they could still stick their noses under the lid and grab things when it was full, so that's when I switched to the taller one...but not tall enough, obviously! I'll be on the lookout for a can with the heavy flaps when I go trash can shopping!


QUOTE (drclee @ Mar 4 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738740


> I hope she passes it soon! Jack gobbled up some chewing gum once when I was walking him at the park. He ended up passing it the next day. It was a bright yellow piece, so I was able to identify it easily. I'm praying that Sadie will pass it sooner than later![/B]


I'm so sorry this happened to your Jack. Thank goodness he passed it...I'm praying Sadie will too.


QUOTE (KAG @ Mar 4 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738743


> Praying for sweet girl Sadie. You too, Mommy. Hope Susie's ok as well, she must feel something's amiss.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Thank you so much for the prayers. Susie definitely knows something's up. She's been walking up to Sadie's little chair and sniffing it, looking for her.  When Sadie came home for breakfast this morning, they were both barking like crazy at each other! I think Sadie was telling Susie all about what happened!

Thank you all so very much for the prayers and support. I love you all...each and every one! :grouphug: 

I'm getting ready to bring Sadie her lunch. I'm hoping if everything is still OK, she can come home.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry that happened to Sadie. Hopefully she'll just pass the gum and no worse for wear. :grouphug:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg i would have panicked too!

i hope it passes quickly!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Sadie. I hope she feels better soon. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

First: you are not a bad Mommie! Things happen even when we are so careful
Second: I had that probelm with my "tall" trash can too. Lola can streach to get stuff if it was full. I got a can with a lid and a pedal that opens the lid. It works great! There is no way she can get into the trash no matter what.

Your baby is adorable and we will keep good and positive thoughts for her good health!

Love Frank and Lola (and Mom)


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Allison, it was an accident and they happen/ It's NOT your fault :grouphug: :grouphug: 
So many prayers and good thoughts being sent :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear! Hopefully the fact that the gum was "used" will lessen the xylitol Sadie actually ingested.

Please update us when you can.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

This is where I bought my trash can, they are great and very well made. 

http://www.simplehuman.com/products/trash-...CFSQhDQodwhUylg


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Sadie....accidents happen. Not your fault. Hope she is doing well.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww you are the BEST Mommy in the world :grouphug: These little fury ones, can get in to so much. But bless your soul, you jumped right on it.

I know your precious Sadie will be all better :grouphug: 
And thank you so much for sharing...I know it will not only help me...but many others.

Let us know how little Sadie is and please don't beat yourself up... :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Sadie and glad she is doing better and will pass that gum soon!!!

Yes, I remember the little malt that was rushed to the emergency room and stayed for days on IV's. I think it was in New York City. I think Sadie got the used gum and most of the stuff was chewed out of it. Bless her little heart.

I have three Simply Human Garbage cans. I love the one in my kitchen, you step on a rubber thing at the bottom and both lids open and it does not make any noise. Really nice and large and they all are stainless steel. I have a round one in my main bath and a round one in my computer room with a lid so CeeCee can't get into the garbage. She would love to if she could!!!! I hope she passes the gum soon........keep using the pumpkin~~~I will say a little prayer for her!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you all again SO MUCH for your prayers and kind words...you are all just the best!!! :sLo_grouphug3: 

I just got back from the vet and was able to bring Sadie home! I gave her lunch a 1:00 and they waited an hour and tested her blood glucose and it had come back up 27 points from where it had dropped a bit low (but still in the normal range), So she's looking good! :chili: He thinks she's going to be OK, but he wants me to bring her back at 5:00 to do another blood draw, and then come back tomorrow to check her liver enzymes, since that can take a little longer to show a problem. But right now he thinks the biggest concern is the possibility of a blockage. So we're going to keep giving the pumpkin several times a day to help it pass. I'll be on poop patrol 'till I see that gum come out...lol!

Martha, thanks for the link. That looks exactly like what I need...thank you! 

Thank you all again! I might have panicked a bit, but I can't help worry when something happens with one of them. But I'm hoping and praying she'll be just fine. I just didn't want to take any chances.

BTW, everyone at the vet's office went on about what an angel she was for them. :wub: That's my girl!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: to you and Sadie. I love my simple human trash can, too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm just now seeing this. I hope everything continues to go well! 
Keep us posted and good luck on poop patrol.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 4 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739013


> Thank you all again SO MUCH for your prayers and kind words...you are all just the best!!! :sLo_grouphug3:
> 
> I just got back from the vet and was able to bring Sadie home! I gave her lunch a 1:00 and they waited an hour and tested her blood glucose and it had come back up 27 points from where it had dropped a bit low (but still in the normal range), So she's looking good! :chili: He thinks she's going to be OK, but he wants me to bring her back at 5:00 to do another blood draw, and then come back tomorrow to check her liver enzymes, since that can take a little longer to show a problem. But right now he thinks the biggest concern is the possibility of a blockage. So we're going to keep giving the pumpkin several times a day to help it pass. I'll be on poop patrol 'till I see that gum come out...lol!
> 
> ...


 Both you and Sadie have been on my mind and in my heart all day. I am happy to see this update!! Much Love, x0x0x N


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww so glad Sadie is doing okay...and bless her, she is a little angel.... :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Whew! So glad things are looking good for sweet Sadie. I know how scary that is. I'm so fortunate that I'm able to have all my trash cans and waste baskets in a cuboard so they CAN'T get to them. If I ever move and don't have that luxury anymore, it'll be the SimplyHuman one for use too.

Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad she's doing better! Please don't be so hard on yourself - they get into so much. I have a simple human can and the one in the kitchen stays in the cupboard under the sink just to be safe. Hugs to you and Sadie!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Good news!!! Good news!!! Just as I was getting ready to leave to take her back to the vet at 5:00 to have her blood sugar rechecked, she passed the gum!!! :chili: :yahoo: :chili: I just can't tell you how relieved I am! That is such a HUGE load off my mind. :smheat: 

And, her blood sugar has remained stable! My vet still wants me to take her back tomorrow afternoon to check her liver enzymes again, and he said if everything is normal tomorrow, she should be all clear. He also said to feed her an extra time just before she goes to bed, just to make sure her blood sugar stays up and doesn't drop in the middle of the night. I just love my vet. He is so thorough and cautious and never acts like I'm overreacting (which I sometimes do :blush: ).

Oh, and I went out and got the Simple Human trash can, (thank you to all who recommended it) so hopefully this was the first and LAST time this will ever happen! 

What a day! Now if I can just keep Sadie out of trouble, maybe I can get some sleep tonight. :smstarz: 

Once again, thank you all so very much for the prayers and concern. You have no idea how much it means to me. I wish I could give you all a big hug! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 4 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739149


> Good news!!! Good news!!! Just as I was getting ready to leave to take her back to the vet at 5:00 to have her blood sugar rechecked, she passed the gum!!! :chili: :yahoo: :chili: I just can't tell you how relieved I am! That is such a HUGE load off my mind. :smheat:
> 
> And, her blood sugar has remained stable! My vet still wants me to take her back tomorrow afternoon to check her liver enzymes again, and he said if everything is normal tomorrow, she should be all clear. He also said to feed her an extra time just before she goes to bed, just to make sure her blood sugar stays up and doesn't drop in the middle of the night. I just love my vet. He is so thorough and cautious and never acts like I'm overreacting (which I sometimes do :blush: ).
> 
> ...



Awwww that is such wonderful news...and you are the best Mommy ever :grouphug: And I love your vet too...I love when they are so wonderful...and they just get you...they never make you feel that you are overreacting..they understand..and give you such a sense of calm...and relief.

Hugs to you and your babies, and your wonderful vet :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news! :cheer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Just seeing this thread now - so sorry this happened but glad "everything came out well in the end," and that Sadie :wub: is doing so well. I
really think her liver enzymes are going to be OK too - I know you'll let us know! Accidents do happen and it doesn't make you a bad mommy! :bysmilie:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 4 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739149


> Good news!!! Good news!!! Just as I was getting ready to leave to take her back to the vet at 5:00 to have her blood sugar rechecked, she passed the gum!!! :chili: :yahoo: :chili: I just can't tell you how relieved I am! That is such a HUGE load off my mind. :smheat:
> 
> And, her blood sugar has remained stable! My vet still wants me to take her back tomorrow afternoon to check her liver enzymes again, and he said if everything is normal tomorrow, she should be all clear. He also said to feed her an extra time just before she goes to bed, just to make sure her blood sugar stays up and doesn't drop in the middle of the night. I just love my vet. He is so thorough and cautious and never acts like I'm overreacting (which I sometimes do :blush: ).
> 
> ...



:dothewave: :dothewave: :dothewave: Wonderful news!!! :clap: I am so happy that she did pass the gum and all went well.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: So happy to hear the news, Allison :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh GREAT news!!!!!!!!!!!! Since all has gone well thus far, I'm sure her enzymes are going to be fine as well. Likely since the gum was already chewed.. most if not all the xylitol was gone from the gum.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 4 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739149


> Good news!!! Good news!!! Just as I was getting ready to leave to take her back to the vet at 5:00 to have her blood sugar rechecked, she passed the gum!!! :chili: :yahoo: :chili: I just can't tell you how relieved I am! That is such a HUGE load off my mind. :smheat:
> 
> And, her blood sugar has remained stable! My vet still wants me to take her back tomorrow afternoon to check her liver enzymes again, and he said if everything is normal tomorrow, she should be all clear. He also said to feed her an extra time just before she goes to bed, just to make sure her blood sugar stays up and doesn't drop in the middle of the night. I just love my vet. He is so thorough and cautious and never acts like I'm overreacting (which I sometimes do :blush: ).
> 
> ...


YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Thank Goodness!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Please kiss that little :innocent: for me! Hugs for you and whoppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx0x0x N


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry I missed this thread yesterday, but I love happy endings. arty:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This was the update I was hoping to see! Great!!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Yay!!! I'm soo happy that little Sadie is doing better. Sorry that you had to go through this :heart:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great News :chili: :chili: Who knew dog poop could make us so happy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that is soooooo wonderful!!! I am so glad for Sadie girl!!!! We as Mommies worry so about our little ones!!! When one gets out of the woods, we all are thrilled!!!! You'll love your new trash can~~~~


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!
xoxoxo


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh I'm glad she is ok now, thanks for the good news :chili: arty:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I was just reading through all the kind words of support from all of you, and it brought tears to my eyes. You are all truly the most wonderful, caring group of people I have ever know! :grouphug: 

Sadie is doing great today! I could tell she was exhausted yesterday...I don't think she slept at all the night before at the emergency vet, and she was NOT happy about being left at the vet yesterday. When I picked her up yesterday afternoon, she flew into my arms and wrapped her paws around my arm and was literally clinging to me as if to say, "Don't leave me!" But she's back to her happy, playful self today. :wub: 

I'll let you all know how her liver enzyme test goes this afternoon, but I think she's going to be fine. She certainly had me scared to death until that gum passed! Especially after the vet told me about just having to do surgery on a dog who ate gum! :faint:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 5 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739597


> *When I picked her up yesterday afternoon, she flew into my arms and wrapped her paws around my arm and was literally clinging to me as if to say, "Don't leave me!" But she's back to her happy, playful self today*. :wub:
> 
> I'll let you all know how her liver enzyme test goes this afternoon, but I think she's going to be fine. She certainly had me scared to death until that gum passed! Especially after the vet told me about just having to do surgery on a dog who ate gum! :faint:[/B]



Awww these little ones can't talk, but they sure can let us know, how they are feeling. Gosh,that was so sweet.
Hope the test come out perfect... :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry I'm just now seeing this thread :brownbag: . Hugs to little Sadie for all she's been through with the gum & you too. I'm glad she is doing good now & hope she continues to be well. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

One last update (you are all probably getting so tired of hearing about Sadie and the gum! :brownbag: ). I took her back to the vet this afternoon to check her liver enzymes and it came back perfectly normal! Praise God! :aktion033: Which is actually double good news - with their MVD, I always keep a close check on those liver enzymes. I am just so thankful the gum had already been chewed before she got a hold of it, or this could have been much worse.

Whew, I now have another chapter to add to _ The Adventures of Susie & Sadie! _ It's never a dull moment with these two! But I wouldn't trade them for the world. :wub: 

I want to thank you all again for the prayers, kind words and PM's. I said it before and I'll say it again: You guys are just the best! :yes: :grouphug: 

Hugs,

Allison, Susie & little gum chewin' Sadie :supacool:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Mar 5 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739737


> One last update (you are all probably getting so tired of hearing about Sadie and the gum! :brownbag: ). I took her back to the vet this afternoon to check her liver enzymes and it came back perfectly normal! Praise God! :aktion033: Which is actually double good news - with their MVD, I always keep a close check on those liver enzymes. I am just so thankful the gum had already been chewed before she got a hold of it, or this could have been much worse.
> 
> Whew, I now have another chapter to add to _ The Adventures of Susie & Sadie! _ It's never a dull moment with these two! But I wouldn't trade them for the world. :wub:
> 
> ...


 :grouphug: And never get tired of hearing about your babies...and so glad Sadie is doing so well :grouphug:


----------

